# Time Machine et FreeBox V6... problème !



## jackpote (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a résoudre un problème de sauvegarde Time machine avec ma Freebox serveur V6 depuis la mise a jours 1.1

Normalement je fais des sauvegardes régulières TM sur un DD externe brancher en USB, qui est utiliser uniquement pour cela. Tout se passe bien ... 

Depuis la mise a jours de la FreeBox server d'hier je voudrais avoir les sauvegarde time machine par ma freebox, donc j'ai brancher mon DD externe des sauvegarde TM derrière ma freebox en USB. Je suis allez des les paramètres de TM pour rechercher le DD externe. Je le trouve, je le définie comme DD de Time machine avec un accès invité (pas de mots de passe) 

et là j'ai un message d'erreur : 


"Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations de lecture, décriture et dajout nécessaires pour le disque de sauvegarde en réseau sélectionné." 

Je ne sais pas comment faire ?!!:mouais:

Si j'utilise le DD de la freebox serveur cela marche sans problème ! J'ai formater alors mon DD externe time machine pour le remettre a 0... résultat pareil ! 

Please help  me ! merci


----------



## bricbroc (24 Août 2011)

Avant cette mise à jour où était  branché ton disque USB ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2011)

Peut-être simplement lire les Informations du DDE (Cmd-i), 
et s'intéresser à la case _Ignorer les autorisations_.


----------



## jackpote (24 Août 2011)

*Avant cette mise à jour où était branché ton disque USB ?*

OUI

*Peut-être simplement lire les Informations du DDE (Cmd-i), 
et s'intéresser à la case Ignorer les autorisations.*

Je viens de le faire et sa a rien changer toujours message d'erreur ... d'ailleurs je vous note exactement les deux messages d'erreur que j'ai: 


"Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations de lecture, décriture et dajout nécessaires pour le disque de sauvegarde en réseau sélectionné.
Veuillez vous connecter en tant qu'utilisateur différent ou contactez l'administrateur du serveur."

et un autre fenêtre avec

"Message du serveur "freebox server

Something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead. Check server messages for details!"

Les paramètres de partage Mac OS réglé sur http://mafreebox.freebox.fr sont réglés sur Autoriser les accès invités. 

Voila je sais vraiment pas quoi faire. Merci de votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h28 ----------

Autre précision de taille ... 

Je viens d'essayer avec un clef usb banale de 4GO a la meme place que mon DDE sur la freebox server. 

Ben ça marche sans problème !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

J'ai trouvé ENFIN !!! :

pour utiliser Time machine avec un hdd usb branché sur la FB server, il faut formater le disque par l'intermédiaire de l'interface de gestion http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/ : NAS>périphériques>formater le disque>disque branché occasionelement sur un mac

Et l'erreur CNID disparait 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h50 ----------

Par contre c'est incroyablement long !!!! 2jours, pour 170go ....


----------



## bricbroc (25 Août 2011)

ce problème entre Time Machine et un disque USB branché sur le Freebox Server est référencé ici : http://bugs.freeplayer.org/task/7548


----------



## LeDormeurDuVal (25 Août 2011)

jackpote a dit:


> *Avant cette mise à jour où était branché ton disque USB ?*
> 
> OUI
> 
> ...



Oui mais comment faire si le disque dur est partitionné et qu'on veut garder une partition Time Machine et une autre de stockage???


----------



## MickToul (26 Août 2011)

Depuis la remise en place de la nouvelle version du serveur freebox, c'est ok pour la sauvegarde Time Machine sur un disque USB branché sur le freebox (grâce a ce forum dois je dire, MERCI !)
Mais j'ai essayé le processus inverse:la restauration. Et là problème. Apres un redémarrage avec cmd+R, choix restauration a partir de Time machine, le disque de sauvegarde est bien vu, mais l'accès est refusé: "Le protocole avec Freebox serveur n'est pas supporté"
Quelqu'un a t'il fait l'essai ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

Peut-être d'abord brancher la freebox en Ethernet ?

 ou le disque externe en FW/USB (là, en montant en plus le sparsebundle avec Utilitaire de Disque) ?


----------



## jackpote (26 Août 2011)

De retour ... sur mon topic par ce tout vas pas si bien 

Impossible de faire une premier sauvegarde TimeMachine avec le DDE branché sur la freebox server tellement c'est LONG !!! Il fallait 3 jours ... :râteau:

Donc j'ai re formater mon DDE fait ma première sauvegarde TM en USB direct sur mon PC, et brancher ensuite mon DDE sur la Freebox ... ET LA encore la meme erreur lors de la reconnaissance du DDE 

Je sais pas quoi faire donc !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

Si tu veux aller plus vite, tu rebranches ton DDE sur la freebox, 
tu le reformates, 
tu lances la sauvegarde en airport ;

quand la sauvegarde est lancée (= tu vois dans l'icône de la barre des menus le décompte des ficheirs copiés, et on t'annonce 72 heures de sauvegarde), 
tu interromps la sauvegarde (avec le menu de l'icône de la barre des menus), 
tu branches la Freebox en Ethernet sur ton Mac, 
et tu relances la sauvegarde (avec la même icône).


----------



## Tibiniou (26 Août 2011)

Attention : la sauvegarde Time Machine en local créé un fichier différent (backups.backupdb) de celui créé si le disque est en réseau (nom-de-ta-machine.sparsebundle) et je pense qu'il est du coup impossible de reprendre le 1er fichier créé en local pour les sauvegardes suivantes en réseau.

Par ailleurs, j'ai rencontré le même problème de permission et message d'erreur. J'ai vérifié 36 fois les permissions, formaté, partitionné, etc... au final, la seule solution qui fonctionne (pour l'instant) chez moi est un formatage du disque en "Mac OS étendu" NON journalisé.
En journalisé, impossible de copier quoique ce soit sur le disque une fois branché sur la freebox (alors que c'était tout à fait possible branché à l'iMac)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

Tibiniou a dit:


> Attention : la sauvegarde Time Machine en local créé un fichier différent (backups.backupdb) de celui créé si le disque est en réseau (nom-de-ta-machine.sparsebundle) et je pense qu'il est du coup impossible de reprendre le 1er fichier créé en local pour les sauvegardes suivantes en réseau.


Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça

= la sauvegarde en filaire (FW, USB) crée un dossier, tandis que la sauvegarde en Airport crée une image-disque (.sparsebundle). 
Les deux ne sont pas interchangeables, nous sommes d'accord = le dossier n'est pas fait pour le wi-fi.
Mais le sparsebundle est accessible à l'Ethernet. 


Pour le reste de ton message : je n'y connais rien en Freebox.


----------



## jackpote (26 Août 2011)

Et cela change quoi le fait que cela soit "journalisé" ou non sur une utilisation normale ?:mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

La journalisation est un truc qui est exploité par OS X pour OS X : ça permet de tenir à jour l'historique du Répertoire (= l'architecture de tout le système), et de pouvoir revenir en arrière  en cas de gag.

Sur un Disque externe géré par un Freebox Server, ça ne peut pas être géré correctement : on peut s'en passer. 
Et avec le Freebox Server, il semble que l'on doive même s'en passer, pour ne pas le perturber.


----------



## bricbroc (26 Août 2011)

En version freebox server 1.1.1, la sauvegarde TM fonctionne toujours bien sur le NAS, y compris la restauration en entrant dans TM. 
Je ne connais pas la procédure via "cmd+R" au boot 
C'est quand le HD est hs ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Août 2011)

bricbroc a dit:


> En version freebox server 1.1.1, la sauvegarde TM fonctionne toujours bien sur le NAS, y compris la restauration en entrant dans TM.
> Je ne connais pas la procédure via "cmd+R" au boot
> C'est quand le HD est hs ?


Cmd-R est le démarrage qui permet d'accéder sous Lion à la partition Recovery HD.

Recovery HD est une partition qui comprend les utilitaires qui étaient disponibles jusque 10.6 dans le DVD d'install : dont la Restauration du système à partir d'une sauvegarde TM.


----------



## bricbroc (26 Août 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Cmd-R est le démarrage qui permet d'accéder sous Lion à la partition Recovery HD.
> 
> Recovery HD est une partition qui comprend les utilitaires qui étaient disponibles jusque 10.6 dans le DVD d'install : dont la Restauration du système à partir d'une sauvegarde TM.




Donc pour ma part ces utilitaires sont soit sur mes disques gris de Léopard ou sur le blanc de Snow Léo


----------



## jackpote (27 Août 2011)

Donc le problème de message d'erreur viendrai que le DDE est formaté en "journalisé" ? :mouais:


----------



## herszk (27 Août 2011)

Tibiniou a dit:


> Attention : la sauvegarde Time Machine en local créé un fichier différent (backups.backupdb) de celui créé si le disque est en réseau (nom-de-ta-machine.sparsebundle) et je pense qu'il est du coup impossible de reprendre le 1er fichier créé en local pour les sauvegardes suivantes en réseau.
> 
> Par ailleurs, j'ai rencontré le même problème de permission et message d'erreur. J'ai vérifié 36 fois les permissions, formaté, partitionné, etc... au final, la seule solution qui fonctionne (pour l'instant) chez moi est un formatage du disque en "Mac OS étendu" NON journalisé.
> En journalisé, impossible de copier quoique ce soit sur le disque une fois branché sur la freebox (alors que c'était tout à fait possible branché à l'iMac)



Bonjour.
Comment fais-tu pour formatter en non journalisé, je ne vois pas l'option dans l'utilitaire disque ?


----------



## Tibiniou (27 Août 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Comment fais-tu pour formatter en non journalisé, je ne vois pas l'option dans l'utilitaire disque ?



Dans Utilitaire de disque, choisis simplement "Mac OS étendu" et non "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)".
Aussi simple que ça


----------



## herszk (27 Août 2011)

Tibiniou a dit:


> Dans Utilitaire de disque, choisis simplement "Mac OS étendu" et non "Mac OS étendu (journalisé)".
> Aussi simple que ça


Ben, justement, il n'apparait pas !!


----------



## edpr403 (12 Septembre 2011)

J'ai essayé les différentes solutions de formatage du disque dure externe branché (en esata) sur la Freebox server pour faire des sauvegardes Time Machine. HFS+ journalisé, ça ne marche pas. HFS+ non journalisé /GUID, ça marche apparemment, mais la sauvegarde se fait très lentement et n'arrive pas à son terme. J'ai formaté (via la Freebox) en EXT4 (option "toujours connecté à la freebox) et la sauvegarde se fait nettement plus vite et jusqu'au bout.

J'imagine qu'on perd la possibilité de brancher le DD en direct sur le mac? On ne peut pas non plus repartir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine existante, qui refuse de se copier si ce n'est pas vrs du HFS+ journalisé?

Edmond


----------



## canaillou2k5 (13 Septembre 2011)

Salut, pour moi ca fonctionne sans problèmes:

J'ai un disque dur de 3To en eSata sur la freebox; partition GUID; 1To (time machine) + 2To (données) le tout en HFS+.

Lors du formatage sur mon Mac,  j'ai ajouter les droit en écriture et lecture à l'utilisateur "tout le monde".

La freebox ainsi à les droits en écriture sur votre disque dur, pour vérifier:

-copier un fichier en ftp (utilisateur: freebox, mdp: définis dans l'interface de gestion onglet NAS>FTP)
-accèder au volume par le finder et envoyer un fichier dessus (utilisateur: freebox, mdp: définis dans l'interface de gestion onglet NAS>Partages WINDOWS ou MAC OSX)
-directement dans l'interface de gestion des dossier, copier un fichier du disque dur de la freebox vers notre volume.

Si vous voulez être sur de votre coup; vous montez le volume sur le bureau par le finder, là vous le sélectionner dans time machine, le logo va changer en vert-bleu avec le logo time machine, moi il s'appel "copie de sauvegarde".

Pour la première sauvegarde, environ 190Go m'ont pris 5h.

Ethernet ou Wifi ca n'a aucune influence sur le fonctionnement de time machine, mais surtout sur la vitesse.

Peut être qu'en navigant sur le web vous faites pas la différence, exemple ce site c'est quelques ko pour afficher la page mais time machine c'est plusieurs Go, et un Ethernet Gigabit ne fait pas de mal; surtout que vous n'atteindrais pas 100Mbit/s avec un lien Gigabit (la freebox est bien trop peut performante lorsqu'on travail avec des disque dur) donc ne commencez pas à brider votre réseau pour la première sauvegarde (après je dit pas le wifi c'est ok).

Voli voilà en gros si ça peut aider^^

EDIT; par contre j'ai le fameux message d'erreur "Something wrong with the volume's CNID DB, using temporary CNID DB instead. Check server messages for details!" mais ça n'empêche pas la bon fonctionnement...


----------



## SpleenXXX (1 Février 2014)

jackpote a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a résoudre un problème de sauvegarde Time machine avec ma Freebox serveur V6 depuis la mise a jours 1.1
> 
> Normalement je fais des sauvegardes régulières TM sur un DD externe brancher en USB, qui est utiliser uniquement pour cela. Tout se passe bien ...
> 
> ...



Supprime la journalisation de ton disque dur, via l'utilitaire de disques et en le branchant à ton Mac.
Ignore les autorisations de ton volume en faisant &#8984;i sur ton volume.
Si ça ne marche toujours pas, pense à  formater en HFS+GUID avec linterface de la Freebox (pas plus simple).


----------

